# "S Works" Langster Pro



## Mira (Apr 16, 2005)

Has anyone raced a Langster Pro on a track? If so, How do you like it? Do you know how it would compare to a Bianchi Pista Concept? Any issues with the aluminum rear dropouts?


----------

